# Best Bow.



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Best Bow.*​
Mathews2057.14%Hoyt1028.57%Diamond514.29%


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

If Money is not an object what bow would you guys get.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres my new rig.

She shoots pretty good, still got some tweaking to do though.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hey bbj. what does that baby shoot in fps? :huh:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Heres my new rig.
> 
> She shoots pretty good, still got some tweaking to do though.


With thise arrows you can keep shooting after you hit one, Great idea!!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

If I had Eye Dr. money I'd be sporting the new X-Force from PSE!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is just like a gun.

If you buy the top $$ bow each one of these company's make you will not go wrong.

They all have about the same let off, about the same FPS, and are about the same weight.

Then it just comes down to personal preference.

Just get out and shoot each bow and that will tell you which one you like the best.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Pre ordered an X-force Omen for this year. Not sure when it will be in tho
5-1/2 inch brace in the upper 340's should do the trick for me. love my old X enough to keep it as well.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> hey bbj. what does that baby shoot in fps? :huh:


She sizzles at a blistering 23 fps after a put a few twists in the string! :lol:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > hey bbj. what does that baby shoot in fps? :huh:
> ...


 :rollin: back to the main question. i really don't think you can get a bad bow. they are all good. go uot and try as many as posible and get the one that fits you and feels good to you. don't get caought up in all the hype about speed,handshock,axel-axel leanght ect. most all new model bows will shoot just fine if tuned proper.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bearhunters right. Pick a price range, than go shoot bows in that range. Pick one *YOU* like.

I drank the Mathews kool-aid.......and I LOOOOVE it! But theres alot of good bows out there in all price ranges.


----------



## NoDakGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

Its not the tool you use its the mechanic using it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Kota Prairie Swift recurve built by Tim Finley of Kota Bowhunting Co...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

NDTerminator said:


> Kota Prairie Swift recurve built by Tim Finley of Kota Bowhunting Co...


No comment, and not because I don't like recurves.

You don't have enough choices, I love my Parker and would highly recommend one.

Bows are like anything else in the shooting world. The best one is the one that fits the individual the best. What feels good while shooting it. Shoot a few bows and you'll know what I mean. Some just feel better than others. Some will feel like an extension of your arm, and some will feel like a 2x4 and a string.

It's not about how much it costs, or how much advertisment is out there about it. And it's not about what other people think is best.

Even if money were no object I'd still have a Parker, because to me, they feel better in my hand than any Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, etc.

huntin1


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Over the last month or so I've spent a few hours in pro shops across central MN... I ended up buying a Bowtech Allegiance VFT, right now I'd say the 2 best companies aren't even on your list... This is how I'd rank the bows I've shot, note-I haven't shot many models and brands these are just the ones I tested-

1.) Bowtech
-the Admiral shoots so sweet
-the 82nd is the least shock out of any speed bow out there
2.) PSE(no joke)
-the Bowmadness runs feature for feature with any bow out there for $150 less and if I was in the market for a single cam I woulda bought one
3.) Hoyt
not so keen on the AM32(more shock than I'd expect for 850) but last yrs Katera is a sweet shooter, and can be found for fairly cheap now
4.) Diamond 
-other than the one Iceman horror story, they all shoot really well, with great back wall on all the new ones
5.) Mathews
- Solid shooting bows the DXT and Reezen both struck me as top heavy, and they werent comfortable for my grip at all
-the Monster is as they say, a rocket, but it weighs a ton and is goofy looking
6.) Ross
-good bows especially for such a "new company", but for the extra few bucks you might as well get a Bowtech

If you want a single cam for hunting I'd say PSE gets my nod as it was an absolute jaw dropper to me that a bow that cheap was so fast, quiet and smooth to shoot, and with such a solid back-wall and great let-off you could shoot it all day.

-Dual cam(cam.5) bows, I'd give Bowtech the edge on other companies right now because the simple fact that they have the best cam system right now... The Binary cam shoots harder and smoother than Hoyts Cam.5 and the 82nd will/would blow the Monster out of the water as it is easier shooting and WAY more simple


----------

